# Fiat Ducato Swift Royale 1996



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

I have done a lot of searching for covers for the armrest on our M/H but have not been successful. The firm I got the seat covers from did try to help but what they sent was no where near what was needed. They did this as a favour. 
Does anyone know where I could get armrest covers from? 
Mike


----------



## Webbs (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I've done a quick check on the Swift site for you, I've put your vehicle in as a 1999 Swift Royale 590, if the 590 is wrong, please inform me. It states that I need to contact Swift direct as these arm rests are no longer available, there is now an alternative full set. I'll send a parts enquiry for you and see what pops up. 

Scott


----------



## Webbs (Oct 3, 2011)

The result from Swift was that any upholstery parts over 8 years old are now obsolete. So unfortunately I can't help you on this occaison. 

However, if you contact a company called Leisure Furnishings on 01159463666 they can usually sort out replacement upholstery. You may need to send them a sample, but this is the company that we use to source hard-to-get upholstery.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*fiat ducato swift royale*

Thanks for trying. I think my wife has an idea how we can overcome it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yeah, take off the arm rests. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

